# The International Peoples Picnic of Ashton Court- 20th Of July



## kalidarkone (Jul 11, 2008)

Found this on Facebook! From 12.00 PM onwards


http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#/event.php?eid=18965758911&ref=mf

Since the demise of the Ashton Court Festival it's a shame that that glorious weekend of the year when you meet up with some of those more annual friends has been lost.

But just imagine now that if you turned up on Sunday 20th July 2008, with a packed lunch, on that wonderful piece of peoples land, and lots of your friends were there picnicking too. Wouldn't that be marvellous??

Just a suggestion..........


----------



## Geri (Jul 11, 2008)

That's the same day as Tolpuddle Festival!


----------



## Callie (Jul 11, 2008)

wow what a great idea - why didnt anyone think of that before??

*ahem* dendrons


----------



## newbie (Jul 11, 2008)

Geri said:


> That's the same day as Tolpuddle Festival!



I've never been to that, is it a good weekend?  



The programme makes it all look rather real-ale worthy until I came across _"Only bio-degradable balloons will be permitted."_ and I had this sudden vision of salt of the earth trades union stalwarts off their heads on bio-degradable nitrous!


----------



## Geri (Jul 11, 2008)

newbie said:


> I've never been to that, is it a good weekend?



I've never been for the whole weekend - when I used to go it was just a march and rally.

We were going to go last year (for the day -TUC do free coaches) but it was torrential rain and we changed our minds.


----------



## fizzerbird (Jul 11, 2008)

I've been invited via facebook...where are ya on facebook kali?

I'm down as a maybe but then I've looked at all the peeps going and freaked out...

I'm anonymous on there ( to a degree, I post as someone else...)dont fancy bumping into work collegues and linking them with my facebook profile and then linking it to here...oh nonononono


----------



## xenon (Jul 12, 2008)

I predict being horribly incapable of anything on Sunday. Mate's stag thing on the 19th. 

Have fun.


----------



## Maggot (Jul 12, 2008)

fizzerbird said:


> I've been invited via facebook...where are ya on facebook kali?
> 
> I'm down as a maybe but then I've looked at all the peeps going and freaked out...
> 
> I'm anonymous on there ( to a degree, I post as someone else...)dont fancy bumping into work collegues and linking them with my facebook profile and then linking it to here...oh nonononono


How would people a) realise who you are on facebook when bumping into them and b) link your facebook profile to here?


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 12, 2008)

*wants to add kali and fizzer to her facebook....*


----------



## Maggot (Jul 12, 2008)

So do I.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 12, 2008)

Sounds pretty well compulsory


----------



## fizzerbird (Jul 12, 2008)

Maggot said:


> How would people a) realise who you are on facebook when bumping into them and b) link your facebook profile to here?



It made sense to me at the time! 

I guess what I mean is I dont want to end up bumping into people from work that I know are on facebook and leaving them any opportunity to link me to any shinanegans innit


----------



## Strumpet (Jul 12, 2008)

*sniggers @ shenanigans*


----------



## kalidarkone (Jul 13, 2008)

I'm definitely up for this picnic.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 13, 2008)

Atwhat size gathering do the riot squad turn up ?


----------



## djbombscare (Jul 14, 2008)

One


there are pics somewhere


----------



## space-hopper (Jul 14, 2008)

i may well be up for this as i have a clear window in my diary for next weekend, i was invited via face book too


----------



## Zaskar (Jul 14, 2008)

Looks good.
I just hope the pissed up tossers dont ruin it like they did a court.


----------



## fizzerbird (Jul 15, 2008)

What are peeps gonna do?

Wander around in their little groups asking other groups if they are from facebook, or will there be a facebook flag 

Deffo will avoid this. I can think of nothing worse than bumping into my colleagues or family!! I like to keep my myriad of friends/family in their seperate compartments...


----------



## kalidarkone (Jul 16, 2008)

fizzerbird said:


> What are peeps gonna do?
> 
> Wander around in their little groups asking other groups if they are from facebook, or will there be a facebook flag



Nah I'm just gonna go up there with some mates and have a picnic and if I bump into other people I know then great! No need to mention facebook!


----------



## fizzerbird (Jul 16, 2008)

Have a lovely time then missy 

xXx


----------



## kalidarkone (Jul 16, 2008)

Why thank you M'am


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh poo. ! 

Forgot all about it.


----------



## Gerry1time (Jul 20, 2008)

Was oddly small, and kinda surreal, but really wicked. The main stage act was poignant but cool!


----------



## kalidarkone (Jul 21, 2008)

Heh I was there with Krs and Lil Jen -which one were you then? @gerry1time?

We were the chill out room as oppose the main stage act.


----------



## Gerry1time (Jul 21, 2008)

Hah, me and the mrs sat in front of where the main stage used to be, kinda hidden away in the long grass, swigging red wine. There was a red car behind and up the hill from us, and people with a blue kite right behind. 

Did hear from a mate today that a lot of people ended up hanging out around the mansion house, dunno why.


----------

